# 1965 GTO - Need number ID's for all interior/exterior lights



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Would someone on this forum have a list of all the 12 v.d.c. light bulbs (not headlights) and their numbers for a 1965 GTO? Interior, dash gauges, dome & courtesy lights, exterior, stop, tail, license, turn signals, etc. I am wanting to replace all of these with LED bulbs. I’ve messed around and gotten too old and inflexible and can’t contort myself to get under the dash.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The tail lamps are 1155, The tail, brake and turn signal combination bulbs are 1157 and the back up lamps are 1156.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is page 11-79 of the owners manual. Also a "today only bonus" you get the fuses also


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

The manuals for '65 are posted on the "Wild about Cars" web site. They have over 70 manuals just for that year. They also have more from '60 up to '73. It's where I get my info. It's a free site, just subscribe, no charges, then you have access.


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Joe'sToy said:


> The manuals for '65 are posted on the "Wild about Cars" web site. They have over 70 manuals just for that year. They also have more from '60 up to '73. It's where I get my info. It's a free site, just subscribe, no charges, then you have access.


Thank you Joe'sToy. Looks like an excellent website that I will get much use from.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

try LED Lights, Bulbs & Accessories - SUPER BRIGHT LEDS They have a "conversion chart" feature. I just ordered some bulbs for my 67 ...I will give a 'quality report' when they arrive. Eric


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> try LED Lights, Bulbs & Accessories - SUPER BRIGHT LEDS They have a "conversion chart" feature. I just ordered some bulbs for my 67 ...I will give a 'quality report' when they arrive. Eric


After looking at that website, I was confused as to which bulb to order regarding the "beam angles" and the number of LED's used on the individual bulbs. How do you determine what beam angle is needed for your application? Like for instrument lighting?


----------

